# Air noise from extractor hood



## Jman (Feb 28, 2010)

Has any body else had the problem with the wind noise from the extractor hood on their warwick which is just behind the drivers seat?


----------



## aldercow (Dec 29, 2009)

*Warwick Duo*

Not had any wind noise from cooker hood. Do get a lot of wind / draft through fridge vents blowing into van through cupboards around fridge. I think this has always been a problem with convertors fitting fridges. They used to say the rear of the fridge had to be sealed into the aperature. This meant only the rear of the fridge & its condenser unit was vented to the outside through the vents. Will have to remove outside vent covers & investigate.


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

Maybe you could open a window instead 8O


----------



## Jman (Feb 28, 2010)

I did mean when I was driving.


----------

